# warehouse Location in Northen New Jersey



## Jboxer (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am considering becoming an Amazon Flex driver but wanted to make sure it works logistically for me. Does anyone know where the warehouse is in Northern New Jersey for pick-up. Thanks


----------



## Micky Frias (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, there's one in Elizabeth


----------



## Jboxer (Mar 21, 2017)

Micky Frias said:


> Yes, there's one in Elizabeth


 Thank you do you also know if you have to return back to the warehouse if you've delivered all your packages when you're finished


----------



## Micky Frias (Dec 22, 2015)

If all delivered, you don't have to return to the warehouse.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Micky Frias said:


> Yes, there's one in Elizabeth


Cool, I know people who live there, it's right by Newark Airport, actually terminal A is in Elizabeth.


----------

